# Another Wifes Car Suggestions??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

OK, looks as though Judith is finally stopping work for good (than fcuk for that) so i need to buy her some suitable transport in the next 3 weeks as her Company Vectra (which is just plain nasty) goes back mid Feb.

Setting a budget at minimum Â£5K & maximum of Â£10K, however i'd really like to look towards the minimum figure as the equity in the M5 is hoped to cover the cost of 2 cars which will be bought outright & insurance for Judith etc.

This time round it defo won't be a Cab (would love another A4 Cab) & unlikely to be sporty in any way, however it needs to be practical, safe & depreciation proof if possible. Would rather a petrol & will of cause be used.

Suggestions??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Focus boring but reliable and practical


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

here we go agian.... :roll: :wink:

golf iv tdi


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Â£8k should pick you up:

Jaguar S or X Type

OK, the X type is a Mondeo underneath and less well spec'd than a Mondeo, but, its not a bad looking car and carries some level of prestige.

Pop a private plate on one and a good clean example could look an attractive proposition.


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah a Mk4 Golf Tdi or GT Tdi sounds good.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Seat Leon Cupra can be had for 8k these days.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Golf MK4 or even a MK5.

I had 4 MK 4 Golfs, they are very good any you will get a very tidy one on your budget.

GT TDi hold there price very well. Infact anniversary golfs hold there price well too.

They are a bit older 2003, but have good spec, look good and came as:

1.8T 180Bhp 6 spd
1.9GT TDi 150Bhp 6spd.

Sure that yellow well be along to tell you how good that anni is....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Ford Focus - a quick Autotrader search shows loads of 05 models around 6K. So it'll still have some warranty on it, its taken the big depreciation hit and you get a lot more for your money than an equivalent Golf.

I actually find them quite enjoyable to drive too. And if you went for the estate, there would be room for family gear / suitcases etc.

Or a Seat Leon ?

Personally I'd love to see a Skoda on your drive but can't see that happening :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Try www.motorpoint.co.uk delivery miles '07 Focus 1.6 TDCi for Â£11k, '06 Golf 1.4 for Â£10k


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

jbell said:


> Try www.motorpoint.co.uk delivery miles '07 Focus 1.6 TDCi for Â£11k, '06 Golf 1.4 for Â£10k


Why buy a Ford new and get hit with depreciation? :? I can never work that one out.

Buy a "new car" smelling tree!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

GW1970 said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Try www.motorpoint.co.uk delivery miles '07 Focus 1.6 TDCi for Â£11k, '06 Golf 1.4 for Â£10k
> ...


Still Â£2k off list at Â£11k


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

"Another Wifes Car Suggestions??" ~ How many have you got?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> "Another Wifes Car Suggestions??" ~ How many have you got?


1 Current & 1 EX, but i aint buying the Ex a car as she's a munter. :lol:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Golf Mk4 GT TDi, fantastic car and v good looking...


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Lexus IS200 SE/Sport. Bit of prestige, ultra reliable, and you can pick them up in your price bracket.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Make her get the bus :twisted: 
I would go for the new shape Focus of MK4 Golf the other half has an 06 Focus diesal sport 110 bhp as mutch as I hate to admit it it is a very good car


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If it's just a runabout for her and the baby and social circle, how about a 1.6 Ford KA Sport. There is ample room in the rear for a babyseat(s), boot is adequate for grocery shopping, cheap on petrol and insurance and very nippy  and not a bad looking little thing with sporty seats, colour coded of course and a few little luxury gizmos


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Its a run about for his wife and his baby, safety is a priority. That is why you shouldnt buy a KA, they are sh*te. I definatley wouldnt want a crash in one of those!

Still think MK4 Golf. I crashed a few of those, they are very good! LOL


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jbell said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


We bought a 1 year old fully loaded Focus with only 4700 miles, from a Ford main dealer and it was 40% less than list just 1 year before.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey, Paul, here's an idea from outside the box: Ask the Mrs what she would like!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> Hey, Paul, here's an idea from outside the box: Ask the Mrs what she would like!


That's the most stupid idea i've ever heard :lol: . You've never met my wife :wink: .

With all due respect to her, the sum total of her vehicle knowledge is the colour of a car. To summarise, the Audi A4 Cab she had last year was to her a Silver Convertible (took me 4mths to instill in her it was an Audi A4 Sport Cab), her current Company Car is a Silver pile of shite (that's a Silver Vauxhall Vectra 1.8SRi to you & me although her description is very good) & my current car is a Blue BMW that's loud & fast (BMW E60 M5).

So by her own admission she could not tell me what she likes unless she's actually staring at something & i can then inform her what it actually is.

She would ideally like a Sporty Convertible again but with 4doors (the 4dr part is a real struggle being that no such car exists). Me thinks for the budget that a sporty Cab is going to be tricky but you just never know. The MGF is an option & TBH i quite like them, however no rear seats & woeful reliability would probably keep me away.

We're going car shopping this weekend & will look at Golfs & Focus's as well as try a couple of larger used car places to view a selection & see if anything grabs her fancy, so thanks everyone for your input so far.

I have to be careful, as the more i spend on her car the less cash i'll have for my next car & that will just never do 8)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> She would ideally like a Sporty Convertible again but with 4doors (the 4dr part is a real struggle being that no such car exists). Me thinks for the budget that a sporty Cab is going to be tricky but you just never know. The MGF is an option & TBH i quite like them, however no rear seats & woeful reliability would probably keep me away.


Not sporty, (is that a must?) but convertibles in the price range:

Peugeot 307
Megane - These are awful cars with a roof :? 
Saab 9-3
Astra
VW Beetle

From what you say your good lady needs room for W7PMC junior + junk (pushchair, accessory/nappy bag, etc etc) so these suggestions may provide wind in your hair fun, rather than sporty, but with some level of practicality.

The Beetle may be an interesting option :?:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > She would ideally like a Sporty Convertible again but with 4doors (the 4dr part is a real struggle being that no such car exists). Me thinks for the budget that a sporty Cab is going to be tricky but you just never know. The MGF is an option & TBH i quite like them, however no rear seats & woeful reliability would probably keep me away.
> ...


You sure any of those will come in at Â£5K for a half decent example??

If so consider all of them added to the list.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Paul, here's an idea from outside the box: Ask the Mrs what she would like!
> ...


Man, you're just not getting it. Whilst the car obsession remains your domain you are always responsible for the decisions, good or bad. Get her involved with some of the decision making and therefore some of the responsibility lies with her. This means that when you get yourself that 911 you've always wanted and she has specced the colour of the interior, even when she wants a conservatory and a house in Provence she won't nag you about it. Why? Because she likes the colour of the seats! Buy her a Prada Handbag to go with those same seats and she won't let you sell it even if you want to!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ag said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ag said:
> ...


Spot on 

Lisa came along to help me spec the R8 and slightly moved from her original stance of "what a waste of money" to "ooh, it looks good in that colour." :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Firstly, when are the moderators going to do something about this W7PMC character's continual spamming of the Other Marques forum with "new car" threads? :x :wink: :wink: :wink:

But seriously, I agree with those folk suggesting the MK4 TDi.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

A leftfield convertable suggestion (or coupe if the need wants):

Probably got the most comfortable seats of any brand and safer than most houses I'd say.

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/123174.htm


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Give her a little bit more money, Mini Cooper is where my money would go


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Or a little bit more. Cooper s :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ag said:
> ...


Did i miss something?? This is not about my car present, past or future & the wife doesn't want any say in my decisions as she couldn't care less & has no interest (Tim, Lisa does like cars & Judith does not) & of course she'll be deciding ultimately on what she drives, however the initial what shall we start looking out is better handled by me otherwise we'll get nowhere very slowly so i need pointers in that price bracket to decide on the best places to go look.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Firstly, when are the moderators going to do something about this W7PMC character's continual spamming of the Other Marques forum with "new car" threads? :x :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> But seriously, I agree with those folk suggesting the MK4 TDi.


Focus & Golf will be out starting points tomorrow.

At least this thread is not about a car for me :-*

Will have a look at some of these Car Supermarkets as well tomorrow.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Why 4 doors Paul ?

If Judith will be lifting Sprog in and out , there is often more room / accessibility in a 2 door than a 4.

Also, the other benefit of a 2 door is when little one gets more mobile, in a 2 door they can't open the back doors 

As soon as he/she is 2 ish, it will climb in and out on its own anyway.

We managed very well with a 205GTi for a long while - in fact he came home from Maternity in it!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Have a look round those car supermarkets, but please dont buy from there!!!!

They are a rip-off, they usualy put a few grand ontop of private prices. Can you not decide what you wnat then get the Autotrade and pick one up privatley.....?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Why 4 doors Paul ?
> 
> If Judith will be lifting Sprog in and out , there is often more room / accessibility in a 2 door than a 4.
> 
> ...


It's not so much putting the little one in that requires 4 doors, however he goes to Nursery daily, so that's a minimum of 2 in-outs with Joshua, plus swapping baby seats around when G Parents collect him from Nursery etc. No real need for 4 doors, however it would just be a little easier. Also every car has rear door child locks so no worry of him escaping from the car.

Saying that, 4 doors is not number 1 priority so as long as it has 4 seats & enough room to get around in the back then that would be fine.

Looks like we're leaving the 1st round of viewing until next weekend, as Joshua is full if a cold today so will start looking next week.

I think we now have neough starters for 10. The Golf will be high on the list, as will the Focus. May see if a decent Cab can be had within budget, but my guess is it won't.


----------

